# Uncle Z Domestic~Fast, Clean and Strong



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2011)

Tired of waiting on orders from overseas that take months to show? Uncle Z Domestic is the answer. I'm hearing reports of 4-14 days shipping. Many users are reporting clean and properly dosed meds. This new service is an exceptional value and as fast as anyone in the business.

Thanks Uncle Z!


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice info. Those vials look good.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful! The new Dom EP line is sure to please!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Beautiful! The new Dom EP line is sure to please!


Yes, I also hear that the new Domestic EP line flows smooth as silk through a 25g pin...


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Nice info. Those vials look good.


Yup, click on the link and check it out.

http://unclez.net/ep-injectibles-c-7_37.html


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 19, 2011)

The entire ZLine is smooth Heavy-the EP dom is EXCEPTIONAL IMO-Thanks-Ordawg1


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 19, 2011)

NICE!!!! Greaat post Heavy!!! Let them all know, the Z man is where it's at fellas!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, I also hear that the new Domestic EP line flows smooth as silk through a 25g pin...




Smooth as silk, and very little to no PIP even with 1.5cc loaded! Nice Heavy!


----------



## iron2 (Aug 19, 2011)

like i said bro's....Z is where it is at...no since in looking any where else.....and no i ain't on Z's payroll.....just fact from my personal use.....between Z...OSL...and OD...u aint gona have any problems.....and if there r any isues they r taken care of fast.....


----------



## vannesb (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree for sure the Domestic is Super fucken fast!!! Had mine in 4 days!!!!!!!! Z your the man!!! Great customer service also by the way!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2011)

Post injection pain is normal. This product has obviously been properly put into solution and filtered well. EP flows easily through a 29 guage pin.


----------



## Thresh (Aug 20, 2011)

I just go with the user review site. 

unclez.net reviews. Is unclez.net scam, fake or legit steroid source?

Unfortunately not well rated.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ Lol eroids is extremely biased and censored


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 20, 2011)

People are always going to have bad experiences and good experiences.   I guess find a sponsor you like and stick with them.


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 20, 2011)

I got mine in 4 days. Domestic is lightning fast. Theyre on top of their stuff. I had a little soreness post injection with the prop, on a scale of 1-10 maybe a .5 tops lol

I wont go anywhere else from here on out. Fast service, great products, great reps. you cant beat it.


----------



## Thresh (Aug 20, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> ^^ Lol eroids is extremely biased and censored




That can be very true, no doubt. As a beginner I relied on the reviews and comments though.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 22, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I got mine in 4 days. Domestic is lightning fast. Theyre on top of their stuff. I had a little soreness post injection with the prop, on a scale of 1-10 maybe a .5 tops lol
> 
> I wont go anywhere else from here on out. Fast service, great products, great reps. you cant beat it.


Dom is a huge advantage, its one reason I like Z so much.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

i used to get excited when i saw so many happy customers with fast shipping and good products from Z.... now its making mad becuase im days away from placing my order and its like your all rubbing their beuty in my face!! HAHAHAH. 
do they have Proviron in their DOM line?.. i know they have clomid and test E all i need then is Proviron and ill order DOM


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 22, 2011)

Test is best,good stuff!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2011)

Domestic EP Dianabol and Testosterone Propionate from Uncle Z.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess I would have to actually receive my order to form an opinion, but since they just took my money and are not sending any gear, I will never know.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I guess I would have to actually receive my order to form an opinion, but since they just took my money and are not sending any gear, I will never know.


 WHAT? whats going on?


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 25, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I guess I would have to actually receive my order to form an opinion, but since they just took my money and are not sending any gear, I will never know.



Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Pretty self explanatory.


 well ya kinda but i saw u post in another thread about pm me to see what they did to me or somthing. How long have you been waiting i havnt heard of anyone else having this problem or any problems at all..


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 25, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> well ya kinda but i saw u post in another thread about pm me to see what they did to me or somthing. How long have you been waiting i havnt heard of anyone else having this problem or any problems at all..



If i say too much in this forum I'm gonna get banned, ya wanna know PM


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> If i say too much in this forum I'm gonna get banned, ya wanna know PM


 Gotcha


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I guess I would have to actually receive my order to form an opinion, but since they just took my money and are not sending any gear, I will never know.


Just make a ticket on the site and they will take care of you brother.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/u...ed-follow-when-having-problem-your-order.html

 PM me if you have any concerns.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 25, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## J.thom (Aug 25, 2011)

Uncle Z is hands down the best source! 
#1 in every aspect, literally no one can even compete.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I guess I would have to actually receive my order to form an opinion, but since they just took my money and are not sending any gear, I will never know.




tommy why dont you pm a rep?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 26, 2011)

fuck I hate living in australia sometimes! shit here is so hard to get and usually made filthy so I wont touch it. 

I see this and its CHEAP! and good! and I am so envious!


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 26, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> tommy why dont you pm a rep?



PM'd OD and Z more than I can count smartass


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> PM'd OD and Z more than I can count smartass




I can assist you, smart ass, dont fuck with me when I know for a fact I can help you...


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 8, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I guess I would have to actually receive my order to form an opinion, but since they just took my money and are not sending any gear, I will never know.


Glad to hear things turned around brother!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/141838-attention-everyone.html


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 8, 2011)

Would be nice if other sponsors had a domestic T/A like Z....


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 8, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Would be nice if other sponsors had a domestic T/A like Z....



It would be nice if other sponsors had a domestic TA that was at least as fast as int.  Or if they had a TA at all...


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dang, that prop and dbol pic is making me drool.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 8, 2011)

ted8541 said:


> Dang, that prop and dbol pic is making me drool.


Honestly, VERY high end. Reminds me of the old days when we got D-bol and Test. 100% legit.


----------



## rOiD bOy (Sep 12, 2011)

i checked out the site n didnt see any d ball orals or winny wat up with that? out of stock or sumthin


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2011)

rOiD bOy said:


> i checked out the site n didnt see any d ball orals or winny wat up with that? out of stock or sumthin


They updated the site today and d-bol and winny are both in stock brother.

http://unclez.net/ep-orals-c-7_39.html


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 13, 2011)

Does Uncle Z accept Credit Cards??


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, click on the link and check it out.
> 
> http://unclez.net/ep-injectibles-c-7_37.html



Dude, that test prop price is ridiculous!  Awesome.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 13, 2011)

sar012977 said:


> Does Uncle Z accept Credit Cards??



Yes through a certain service though pm me if ya wanna know


----------



## rOiD bOy (Sep 13, 2011)

heavyiron pm sent let me kno


----------

